# please help! i think my male pigeon might die!



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok.. I'm 13 years old.. ((i know, im probably too young for this place, but this is REALLY serious to me!!)) My male pigeon((hershey)) came to my back door this morning...... I opened the dorr & he walked right in and hid in a corner... I found two blood spots on him where it looked like he got attacked... I don't know if it was a hawk, dog, cat, or something else. but he is hurt! i saw his mate ((twix)) flying around earlier.. but now i can't find her anymore... I've read all the other threads & now I'm keeping him on a heating pad set to low with a cloth over it, he has a small bowl of water, & he is isolated.. also, I think one of his feet might be somewhat broken... he can move his leg, but not his toes.... & one of his wings aer broken too!!! i love him to death!! i don't know what I would do without him or Twix!!

**right now, Hershey is sleeping against the wall on his heating pad**


____________________________
how we came to be:

about five months ago two exotic (i dont know what kind they are, but one (twix) is white w/ brown sploches, pink eyes, & a little floofy thingy thats behind her head almost like a crown..... Hershey is like her but with black splotches instead of brown, & brown eyes instead of pink) pigeons came flying around my chicken coop for food.. i fell in love instantly... after about a month of being around our chicken coop, they went inside once & i cought them.... i noticed they had no tags on their feet, so someone must have let them go... after about a month of keeping them in a really big cage, I let them free, but they kept coming back & sleeping in the cage at night... so.. once a week my family & i took them a little bit further to see if they come back, & they always did... but now... I've had them for a long time... & i love them to death! PLEASE help!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Doesn't sound good and the worst thing we need to worry about up front is whether he's going to get an infection from whatever predator he got caught by. It might have left some bacteria in him that could eventually kill him. Where basically are you in case we've got a member or other resource in your area that can help you out?

Pidgey


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

*where i am*

im in a small town:

Littlerock, CA


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You might want to have a look at this link and see if there is someone in
your area on the list of rehabbers. There are a couple of other lists, but for now, start here and let us know.

If we can't locate anyone off the lists for you, there may be a member close
by that can give you some medications, or someone can overnight meds to you
if you choose that option.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

About 60 miles-ish North by Northwest from Terry. Terry might know somebody real close to you.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry is Supermoderator and Administrator here....you couldn't be in better
hands location-wise.

Once you are through this crisis, you might want to think about not free
flying these birds, perhaps an aviary for them as chickens and pijies
should have separate accomodations  .

Hopefully Twix is just a bit freaked by whatever happened and will show
up in a bit.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've already PMed and emailed Terry to look in as soon as she can.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you have a look at the list I gave the link for earlier in the posts, you will
see Terry Whatley's name on that list of rehabbers in the Lake Forest listings.
You could go ahead and give her a call just to get the ball rolling.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

ok, thank you so much! if i hadn't found this place on google, then I'd be stuck with all the lame answers from yahoo! most of the answers there are "take to vet ASAP"


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And that's not the world's worst idea, either--it may even be a necessity. Just out of curiosity, can you count the bird's respiration rate? You may have to watch his tail bob up and down slowly. Just see how many times he breathes in a minute.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> If you have a look at the list I gave the link for earlier in the posts, you will
> see Terry Whatley's name on that list of rehabbers in the Lake Forest listings.
> You could go ahead and give her a call just to get the ball rolling.
> 
> fp


FP..........there's no link in you post............I can never get the link to work or I would just post it. 
I thought we had a member in the LA area? Of COURSE, I don't remember who it is..........


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hershey breathed 34/35 times in one minute... it was kinda hard to tell within a 7 second period because he was moving.... but that was the time i got out of it


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

is it normal if their feces is a bit runny when pigeons are injured or ill?

because hershey's is


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's a good sign. Keep an eye on it because if it starts going up significantly, we're going to be in real trouble, real fast.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can certainly be. They tend to dump water when they're stressed and he's going to be stressed for quite some time to come.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, Renee, and Christina....

Here's the promised link w/Terry's number in the Lake Forest section of CA listings:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> ok, thank you so much! if i hadn't found this place on google, then I'd be stuck with all the lame answers from yahoo! most of the answers there are "take to vet ASAP"


You may still need to do this, we aren't out of the woods yet. Crushing
injuries and puncture wounds can be very problematic.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

ok. Do you think that Twix thinks her mate is dead? because I still havn't found her around the yard.... maybe she is out looking for Hershey having no idea he is in our house! What if the hawk/ or other predator that almost got hershey got her? ohhh! im so worried!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> FP..........there's no link in you post............I can never get the link to work or I would just post it.
> I thought we had a member in the LA area? Of COURSE, I don't remember who it is..........


We have a few members down that way, like Andinla and Feather, but they
haven't been checking in regularly. Don't know how close George would be to Christina either. Terry is her best bet....

Christina...can you see Terry's number on the list?

Here's her listing:

USA CA Lake Forest Village Pond Rescue and Rehabilitation Terry Whatley 24122 Palmek Circle 92630 949-951-4617 949-584-6696 [email protected]

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> ok. Do you think that Twix thinks her mate is dead? because I still havn't found her around the yard.... maybe she is out looking for Hershey having no idea he is in our house! What if the hawk/ or other predator that almost got hershey got her? ohhh! im so worried!



If a hawk attack and Twix saw the incident I'm sure that Twix is freaked
and most likely hiding. Where do you put the cage that they fly back into at night?

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> You may still need to do this, we aren't out of the woods yet. Crushing
> injuries and puncture wounds can be very problematic.
> 
> fp


yes, I know... but my parents wont be home for another 6 hours, & I'm home alone **I didnt go to school today because of Hershey getting hurt** & im trying really hard to take the best advice on the computer, & its not like I'm going to take the keys to my mom's other car, & try to drive myself all the way to the vet.... **sarcastic**


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> If a hawk attack and Twix saw the incident I'm sure that Twix is freaked
> and most likely hiding. Where do you put the cage that they fly back into at night?
> 
> fp


I put it in my chicken coop, because it has a big door, & if coyotes come (we have alot of them here) I'd rather have them kill the chickens before my pigeons... because (even tho I've had them a few months) they are my life! because I always wanted in the pigeon hobbies, & this was my big chance when we got them!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> yes, I know... but my parents wont be home for another 6 hours, & I'm home alone **I didnt go to school today because of Hershey getting hurt** & im trying really hard to take the best advice on the computer, & its not like I'm going to take the keys to my mom's other car, & try to drive myself all the way to the vet.... **sarcastic**


OH, NO!! Wouldn't want you to do that!!  Might be good to give Terry
a call just to line up your options for when your parents do get home so you
can talk it over w/them.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Christa, I'm so sorry this happened to your pigeons. I hope that Twix will come back. She may have been so frightened by whatever attacked them that she flew farther away than normal and is having trouble finding the way home. You might try going around your neighborhood and looking for her. 

Best of luck with Hershey. You've been given good advice and I really hope you will get in touch with Terry Whatley and/or that your parents will help you get him to a vet. Keep us posted.

BTW, I got my first pigeons when I was 13, too. Some of the best pets are those that show up in our lives unexpectedly.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try looking systematically within 50 yards of the house in all directions to see if you can find a large pile of feathers. That would be possible evidence that Twix didn't make it. If you can't find any then it's more probable that Twix got away.

Pidgey


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> You might try looking systematically within 50 yards of the house in all directions to see if you can find a large pile of feathers. That would be possible evidence that Twix didn't make it. If you can't find any then it's more probable that Twix got away.
> 
> Pidgey


earlier this morning, when Hershey first came in the house, i went outside & saw Twix on top of the chicken coop, then I went out there again to see if i could bring her in to comfort Hershey... but then I coulldn't find her....


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Christa, I'm so sorry this happened to your pigeons. I hope that Twix will come back. She may have been so frightened by whatever attacked them that she flew farther away than normal and is having trouble finding the way home. You might try going around your neighborhood and looking for her.
> 
> Best of luck with Hershey. You've been given good advice and I really hope you will get in touch with Terry Whatley and/or that your parents will help you get him to a vet. Keep us posted.
> 
> BTW, I got my first pigeons when I was 13, too. Some of the best pets are those that show up in our lives unexpectedly.


thank you for your support, it means so much to me!


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> You might try looking systematically within 50 yards of the house in all directions to see if you can find a large pile of feathers. That would be possible evidence that Twix didn't make it. If you can't find any then it's more probable that Twix got away.
> 
> Pidgey


i checked a 25 yard perimeter... & found a small pile of hershey's feathers in the front yard.. then little by little.. there is more of hershey's feathers leading to my back door, which is where i found him.... AMAZING he walked *or tried to fly* all the way to the back of my house, to a place he trusted, & knew he would be safe!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> I put it in my chicken coop, because it has a big door, & if coyotes come (we have alot of them here) I'd rather have them kill the chickens before my pigeons... because (even tho I've had them a few months) they are my life! because I always wanted in the pigeon hobbies, & this was my big chance when we got them!


Do the pigeons fly into the cage while inside the chicken coop or do you put
the cage in the yard somewhere for the pigeons to get inside then carry it
inside the coop? I'm asking because if their is a hawk around you
can't really leave the door open to the chicken coop and have them vulnerable.
You'll have to think of a way to get her to come in while you are keeping an
eye on things for everyone's safety.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Do the pigeons fly into the cage while inside the chicken coop or do you put
> the cage in the yard somewhere for the pigeons to get inside then carry it
> inside the coop? I'm asking because if their is a hawk around you
> can't really leave the door open to the chicken coop and have them vulnerable.
> ...


its kinda hard to explain but;

my chicken coop is what used to be a dog kennel, so the top is open, right? its like a 10' by 6' kennel/cage/coop thing... then, I have this huge slab of wood That I out over it so thet there is pretty much a 1'by3' openeing... I have an old hand-made rabbit hutch that the pigeons go in. so the pigeons can fly thru the openeing, yet the chickens can't get out, & big birds/ predators can't really get in.... but my pigeons & wild doves can.. do you get it now? ((i know.. it is REALLY confusing...))


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

**my lil avatar thing is kinda sorta what twix looks like.. but a lil different**


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

i think i spotted twix....

if it was her... she was flying really high.. near crows/ravens.. all i know is a saw a brownish spot flying really high above my neighbor's yard...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some predator birds are not that much bigger than pigeons themselves and could easily get through an opening like the one that you are describing. Might
have to change that around in the future for them to be really safe out there.

Have you had a chance to call Terry and leave a message?

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hope it's her and you can get her in.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

YESSSS!!! it was twix! i went out there with Hershey in my hands & she came swooping down into the coop, & there I caught her & now she is safe & reunited with hershey!!!


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll call terry rite now...


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

eheheh... I'm kinda scared/ nervous to call a random person I've never met before....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> YESSSS!!! it was twix! i went out there with Hershey in my hands & she came swooping down into the coop, & there I caught her & now she is safe & reunited with hershey!!!


Christina, I'm so relieved and happy for you and the birds. Thanks for
giving Terry a call.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

i havnt called her yettt... what should i say? should i be casual or formal? what if i get the answering machine *hyperventalates*(sp?)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, just be yourself. Terry is as down to earth as a person can be.

Pidgey


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

ok, thanks


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

he can move his "broken" wing but can't fly...


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

i think terry is online... cause the phone line wont go thru....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, Terry would make as good a grandmother (if she were that old, that is) as ever you could find. Shoot, when you call her up, just say, "hi, Grammah... I've got a hurt pigeon!" ...and you'll be adopted immediately. Your parents may even have a difficult legal battle maintaining custody.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think Terry's got a high-speed connection and doesn't use a phone line for Internet access. Just keep trying. You may have to swap between home and cell numbers.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Incidentally, Terry would make as good a grandmother (if she were that old, that is) as ever you could find. Shoot, when you call her up, just say, "hi, Grammah... I've got a hurt pigeon!" ...and you'll be adopted immediately. Your parents may even have a difficult legal battle maintaining custody.
> 
> Pidgey


 Hi, Gwammpa! 

An' u'z even ol' enough, too!

Licha


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Incidentally, Terry would make as good a grandmother (if she were that old, that is) as ever you could find. Shoot, when you call her up, just say, "hi, Grammah... I've got a hurt pigeon!" ...and you'll be adopted immediately. Your parents may even have a difficult legal battle maintaining custody.
> 
> Pidgey


hahaha... very funny!!! *that was NOT sarcastic...* because I can't just write "lol"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christa, just popped in to tell you how very happy I am that you got Twix in, safe and sound.

You are very lucky to have Terry to help you. She is just the absolute best. We all love her on the forum - plus, she is the BIG BOSS here too! 

Early in your thread you mentioned being too young to be on this forum. You are not. We have a real mixture of ages - several are around 9 years old and then you get to the old geezers like myself who is almost 70.  Also, there are some super nice folks on here.

Sure hope Hershey gets well real soon.


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

about every half hour I should take them outside for some fresh air, right?


Terry isn't answering any of her phones


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just let Hershey rest for now, I think the air in the house will be just fine....afterall, he's been traumatized.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you get stuck needing to come up with a medication for Hershey, you'll probably want to get Clavamox, which is a combination of Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid. Sometimes they call it "Augmentin". If that can't be gotten then one of the next best things is just straight Amoxicillin. You wouldn't happen to have any of that in the medicine cabinet, would ya'?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

On your one foot by three foot opening, it would be not so big a deal for a 
Sharp Shinned Hawk or even a Coopers hawk to drop in through that opening
the way I've seen them navigate their way through tree limbs.... 

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

@ fp: ok

@ pidgey: i dont think i have any......


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Synulox is another name for Clavamox or Augmentin....all the same medication.

How about Doxycycline?

fp


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Hi Christa

sorry to hear about what happened 

It's good Twix is back, and I hope Hershey will be OK


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

is it a liquid, pill, powder or what (just to simplify things)


@londonpigeon: thankyou for the support


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> *Synulox* is another name for Clavamox or Augmentin....all the same medication.
> 
> How about Doxycycline?
> 
> fp


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=211569

That's what it's called in the UK according to Cynthia.

Pidgey


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

is it a liquid, pill, powder or what (just to simplify things)


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Twix keeps making noises... is it to comfort Hershey?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if you had it, it'd probably be either for humans in which case it'd more than likely be a pill, or it might be for a dog or cat (have any of those?) in which case it might be a liquid. We get a lot of powders for pigeons from pigeon supply stores and other feed stores.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What kind of noise?

Pidgey


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

somewhat like a grunting noise......


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> is it a liquid, pill, powder or what (just to simplify things)


If you were to have it in your human medicine cab, chances are it would be calledAugmentin. If you don't have that medicine on hand, and you had Doxycycline, that would be your next best bet. If you also have Flagyl, that would be fantastic. Maybe your parents can help you when they get home. 
One way or another, we should get your bird on antibiotics as soon as is 
possible.

If you have a second bathroom, maybe you set these two up in there temporarily....you don't have a cat or dog that lives inside w/you folks
also do you?

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> somewhat like a grunting noise......


S' OK.........

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> If you were to have it in your human medicine cab, chances are it would be calledAugmentin. If you don't have that medicine on hand, and you had Doxycycline, that would be your next best bet. If you also have Flagyl, that would be fantastic. Maybe your parents can help you when they get home.
> One way or another, we should get your bird on antibiotics as soon as is
> possible.
> 
> ...


i have two cats..... my dogs are outside dogs...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, you did leave Terry a message, didn't you? She will be able to 
help w/the med thing.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> i have two cats..... my dogs are outside dogs...


Well, same issue w/cats in terms of bacteria they carry under their claws
and in saliva.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> If you were to have it in your human medicine cab, chances are it would be calledAugmentin. If you don't have that medicine on hand, and you had Doxycycline, that would be your next best bet. If you also have Flagyl, that would be fantastic. Maybe your parents can help you when they get home.
> One way or another, we should get your bird on antibiotics as soon as is
> possible.
> 
> ...


Well... the first Antibiotic thing i found was this:

Hospital Antiseptic Solution
povidone-lodine 10%
Topical antiseptic microbicide
for use on:
-cuts
-burns
-scrapes
-minor skin wounds
help to prevent infection on minor cuts, burns, & scrapes

WARNINGS:
In case of deep or puncture wounds or serious burns, consult a physician. If redness, irritation, swelling or pain persists or increases, or if infection occurs, discontinue use & consult a physician. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN! In case of accidental ingestion, seek professional assistance, or contact a Poison Control Center immediatly. 

ACTIVE INGREDIANT: povidone-lodine 10% *equivalent to 1% available lodine.......



is that good?


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Hey, you did leave Terry a message, didn't you? She will be able to
> help w/the med thing.
> 
> fp


uhhhh..... ok.. ill go leave her a msg if she doesn't pik up this time ^o^


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> Well... the first Antibiotic thing i found was this:
> 
> Hospital Antiseptic Solution
> povidone-lodine 10%
> ...


As a topical treatment, but your hawk or other predator attacked bird
will need a systemic (oral) antibiotic.

Yeh, just leave her a message, if you feel ok about leaving a call back
number that would be a good idea. She's usually around more during the
day but today was on pretty early so maybe she had something special
happening today.

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

ya, i talked to her & she is really nice.... but ya... she recommended the same antibiotics as you guys


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

and she said she wouldnt be home for a few hours


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

christa137 said:


> ya, i talked to her & she is really nice.... but ya... she recommended the same antibiotics as you guys


Well, you do remember Maggie saying that the gal is Da Boss, right?? LOL,
she'll 'hook you up', I'm sure....just try and be patient...

fp


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

lol, ok..... =D


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got the PM regarding that Hershey's calming down now. I'll tell you this:

That's pretty normal under the circumstances. But, he's nowhere near out of the woods. Once on a Thanksgiving morning years ago, I saw a hawk on a pigeon in the neighbor's front yard. I ran screaming and chased it off then collected the pigeon. She only had superficial wounds that could be seen. I took her home and put her on a shelf to rest and calm down. I even put a couple of other friendly pigeons with her to help make her feel more comfortable. She was fine all that day.

About 24 hours later, her respiration rate started to pick up tempo and quickened over a couple hours' time. I knew when it started that there wouldn't be anything that I could do so I just kept talking to Lin, waiting. When the moment came, I picked her up and held her close to prevent her from convulsing uncontrollably while she passed. Lin hadn't seen it coming and her shock mixed with the bitter sting of my tears to send Mocha, as I'd named her, on her passage beyond this life.

It has been through all-too-many moments like this that many of us have learned to deal expediently with these kinds of injuries. There is only a chance that Hershey will die of internal injuries and more of a chance that he could die of an infection. At least we stand a good chance of beating the second one with antibiotics if we can get them in him in time. You should work to get that taken care of as soon as possible without regard for whether he seems to be feeling better--we've also seen all-too-many die of infections days later.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pigeon Resources Directory*



Lovebirds said:


> FP..........there's no link in you post............I can never get the link to work or I would just post it.
> I thought we had a member in the LA area? Of COURSE, I don't remember who it is..........


http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi terry =)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ok .. just getting on for today and ..*

will read this thread and see what's up since I spoke with Christa on the phone. I am approx 100 miles south of her and do not know of anyone any closer than about 75-80 to her .. actually, that's not true .. there is a skunk/dog/cat rescue person in Palmdale that I will try to call, but I seriously doubt she is going to have any meds on hand. Will be back in a bit once I've caught up on this thread and have spoken to the skunk rehabber or have failed in reaching her.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christa137 said:


> Hi terry =)


Hi Christa! How is Hershey doing?

I'm still trying to find some resources that are close to you. If I find someone within 20 miles or so of you, can your sister drive you there to get meds? If we get that far and the person needs to be paid for the meds, can you do that? If nothing works out here in the next couple of hours, please PM me your mailing address, and I will send you some meds and a couple of syringes. OK?

Terry


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

exploring this site..... i have come to a sad realization.... both pigeons are girls  ... how am I supposed to breed them now? lol.... I always thought that when the first two eggs were laid, it would be like a normal wild bird.... laying three eggs later.... well... about a month and a half later..... the eggs were still there... & Hershey & Twix stopped laying on them  & now... after reading ans figuring out that girl pigeons like sitting on eggs for fun.... i have come to this sad realization...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok .. just got off the phone with the skunk lady. She does not have any antibiotics on hand. She recommended this local animal hospital:

High Desert Animal Care Hospital
3243 E. Palmdale Bl.
Palmdale CA 93550
(661)272-1616 Fax: (661)272-4532
Gay Naiditch

Christa, why don't you call them and see what the charges would be for them to see your bird tomorrow (assuming you can get HERshey there) and let us know. 

Terry


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad said he doesn't know what time he'll be home from work... so we are going to do a walk-in instead....


-Christa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christa137 said:


> my dad said he doesn't know what time he'll be home from work... so we are going to do a walk-in instead....
> 
> -Christa


OK .. keep us posted .. I still suggest calling them for an appointment or at least make an attempt for an appointment so you don't get hit with an emergency visit charge. I'm told this is a good vet, but that you need to be careful about not putting yourself into the emergency visit category.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You are not to young. No one is to young to be into pigeons. I got started when I was 15. And im in it now still and im 17. So wow lol 2 years almost... Im getting old haha jk. I started out arround christmas. 1 and 1/2 months before actually because I let them out on christmas eve. Out of the 2 racers I had only one came back. That was my first bird ever. (Stach)... I still have her. Shes going on 10 years old according to her band. But have since learned to keep them all in but her. As she is privalleged.

Im glad all is well with your birds. (Not the getting attacked part) But to the extent that there home safe with you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Christa, I'm so glad you got Twix back safely! I do hope you will be able to get meds for Hershey. Wish I lived closer.


----------

